
Privacy Disaster At Twitter: Direct Messages Exposed (Update: GroupTweet Is Likely Culprit) - getp
http://www.techcrunch.com/2008/04/23/privacy-disaster-at-twitter-direct-messages-exposed/
======
danw
Twitter should implement OAuth or equiv for it's api. I'm fed up of handing
out my password to third party twitter applications.

~~~
pius
The irony of this is that Blaine Cook is one of the leads on OAuth, IIRC.

~~~
danw
_"OAuth began in November 2006, during which Blaine Cook was developing the
Twitter OpenID implementation"_ [0]

Now that is most strange. Perhaps it's still in development?

[0] <http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/OAuth>

~~~
danw
It appears as I wrote this, Blaine has left twitter

------
pius
That's pretty rough. Maybe someday people will just stop using services that
ask you for your passwords to other services. It's ridiculous.

------
axod
Why would you use twitter for personal messages? It just doesn't make any
sense :/

~~~
getp
If it's a personal message, it's the equivalent of an sms on the web.

~~~
axod
Sure. It just seems an odd choice. It's like using a blog to do revision
control, by posting your source code as a new blog post each revision.

Each to their own though...

